# I rebuild my Grow Rooms Better



## Flyinghigh (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everybody.!!!    Got a question or 2.
I rebuild my grow room due to my grandson going to live with us for the next 4 years for high school, so I took one room and made 2 room.

1 pix) room is 42X45 7 foot tall this is going to be my Veggie room with a 400 watt HPS with a Conversion bulb MH . As you can see by the picture it almost done,

2 pix) room is 5X4 7 foot tall this is my Flower room with a 1000 watts HPS System.

My question is I am planning on putting a Y duck vent to from each room that will flow to a single hole in a floor and out the skirting (Mobile home) and I was getting ready to order one of those in-line fan 6 inch like this one

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/Search?keyword=6%22+inch+in-line+fan&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1

as my exhaust and would this be BIG Enough to do the job.?

3 pix) is the whole room and where I have the marks for venting and going down to floor and along there i will have the exhaust fan.. 

It not done but soon it will..!
Let me know what I am doing Wrong.?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 23, 2012)

That fan wont do, duct boosters are just no good.
You need a vortex type fan like this one. hxxp://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/can-fan-6-inline-fan-ho-392cfm/prod_170.html

These fans move alot of air and can be noisy, good ones like can-fan are much quieter.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

Like Growdude mentioned that booster fan will not work. A booster fan is meant to boost air that is already moving. By the time you hook up your carbon filter or a/c hoods the booster fan will not be moving any air. Plus most carbon filters needs a minimum amount of cfm's just to clean the air.

I like these guys for most of my needs.

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/vortex-inch-449-cfm-high-power-inline-fan-p-353.html


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

You definitely don't want those home depot duct fans. They are all but worthless(I have 3 of them and am replacing them with real blowers). Not to knock what the Duck is showing as the Vortex is the $h!t, but I have bought 3 of these fans from this guy on ebay and they are really nice, considerably cheaper, and quiet(other than the sound of the air moving.) hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/6-INCH-INLINE-FAN-SCRUBBER-vortex-hydroponics-hps-grow?item=390264245764&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7228462147729079372

I also would recommend you do a few things. Since the veg room is nearly half the size of the flower room, I would put the fan at the floor (going out) and then connect the Y to the fan and run the 6" hose to the flower room(at the top), then but a reducer on the other side of the Y and run a 4" hose to the top of the veg room. This will divide the air pull more so that there is more volume coming from the bigger room with the bigger light. 

I would also make a hole in the floor to pull air directly into the rooms from under the house as that will be the coolest air available. If that isn't cool enough or is too humid this summer, you could get one of the 8000btu window unit ACs and then pipe the air intake directly to the air intake of the AC and then blow that into the open room and allow it to be pulled into the grow rooms through vents at the bottom of the walls.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Growdude, Pcduck, Hushpuppy for the info on this.!
Yes I am going thru the floor for exhaust and will be making 1 hole on each grow room at the bottom near the floor, where it cooler hot air Riase up and I do have a window for a A/c, but not really want to use it endless it a need.!
I seen some inline fans that r cheaper by a long shot with 400 cfm or higher, I guess it would be a even trade to buy that type of in line fan do to all that wood Sheetrock was all free from construction site,  they call me CHEAP in Arkansas but that ok because I am cheap lol.! But hay we r ALL that way.!

Hushpuppy I read that a 4x4 room was big enough for a 400 watt and 5x5 was a good size 1000 watts, so should it been Bigger in some what.? If so it has to work for now til I get my tuffshed in a few months to get the grow out there and it will be bigger and well insulated do to it get hot here.!

I am trying hydro in one bucket and still got soil going but this hydro has got me baffled because of the roots has warped it self up around my electric cord on the submeriable water pump and I haven't read anywhere what would happen if I broke the root free from this cord so I a change the water, I know I will have to pull ever thing out from bucket to another, but if the roots get broke how bad will the plant be damage and return to growing.! 
Thanks M.P. Lovers.!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

A 400 is not large enough for a 4 x 4 space.  You want at least a 600W to give you 5000 lumens.

Tell us more about your hydro setup.  Why do you have a submersible pump in your bucket?

Not all inline fans are the same.  Just because they are rated at 400 cfm does not mean that they can take any resistance.  IMO, you really need a centrifuge fan like Hushpuppy linked.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah its like I just explained to Ruufus, those duct blowers don't build any vacume because it is a fan in an open space where if the fan hose has any resistance on it like a filter, or just the space of the room and the weight of the air, it will allow air to bypass the fan and it wont pull air out of the room with any efficiency. The centrifugal fans create vacume just like a vacume cleaner, and they will suck all the air out of the room, which will at the same time, pull new air into the room through the passive intakes.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 29, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A 400 is not large enough for a 4 x 4 space.  You want at least a 600W to give you 5000 lumens.
> 
> Tell us more about your hydro setup.  Why do you have a submersible pump in your bucket?
> 
> Not all inline fans are the same.  Just because they are rated at 400 cfm does not mean that they can take any resistance.  IMO, you really need a centrifuge fan like Hushpuppy linked.



Well THG this 4X4 room will have to do for my 400 watt light and a friend give me a 175 watt MH last night so I'll hook that up too and that will help.

Why do I have a submersible pump in my 5 gal bucket, the grow shop thought it be best to try it out this way and that the way he started before connecting other buckets , with a drip system and it doing just Nicely since 2-25-12 getting ready to show sex now. I am using Bontanicare Pro Blend and my PPM it 875 could be higher and PH is 5.5, water temp I am not keeping track and I have a bathroom vent in the corner of the bedroom as exhaust which I need to move these plants into there new Home soon.
The water pump comes on every 4 hours for about 15 mins and have a air stone at the bottom bubbles nicely.
lights stays on 24/7 with a fan temp been 80 degree during the day, cooler at night for now :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 29, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah its like I just explained to Ruufus, those duct blowers don't build any vacume because it is a fan in an open space where if the fan hose has any resistance on it like a filter, or just the space of the room and the weight of the air, it will allow air to bypass the fan and it wont pull air out of the room with any efficiency. The centrifugal fans create vacume just like a vacume cleaner, and they will suck all the air out of the room, which will at the same time, pull new air into the room through the passive intakes.




Understand the better the sucking power the better the intake and No don't want any resistance of any kind.
Ok thanks I've check the links that been posted looks good so pay day around the corner for ordering..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 29, 2012)

Here my grow right now just bag seeds it in a mobile home closet for now.
400 watt 24/7 
F.F. for soil
so all is good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2012)

I still don't see the purpose of the submersible pump.  Make sure that it does not increase the temperatures in your res too much--they can generate a fair amount of heat.

I've had a lot of problems with Botanicare Pure Blend Pro in flowering.  I am not sure why, but my girls just don't like it at all.

Even with the 175W MH, you are only going to be at about 4000 lumens per sq ft.  I really would try and get the room smaller or a min of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  Underlit conditions usually results in lighter airier buds.

You are going to be growing in your home with your teen-aged grandson living there?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 30, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I still don't see the purpose of the submersible pump.  Make sure that it does not increase the temperatures in your res too much--they can generate a fair amount of heat.
> 
> I've had a lot of problems with Botanicare Pure Blend Pro in flowering.  I am not sure why, but my girls just don't like it at all.
> 
> ...



well the grow shop say many growers r using bontanicare and it was good to use..
As soon as I get him out here I Am planning on buying a, "buy one of those rent a tuff sheds" and convert that into my grow room, but this will have to do for now..  Yes he knows I smoke and grew in Cali.. and yes the door will be Locked going into the bedroom, I am not worried about anything..!  
I am going to have a Note on Door that says

Law enforcement you showed up here at my house mean Someone told on me.!! That Will Be Narrowed down.
I Don't Grow for U
I Don't grow for anybody
I Don't grow For Profit that Jail Time
I Grow Only for Myself 
with my old cali MMj papers on the Door.

Ill be fine til Nov 2


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 31, 2012)

*a 400w will do your 4x4 space for VEG.. this will give you about 3125lumens per sqft... yes in my eyes this is a lil low.. and yes this is using a 400w HPS..
using a MH will drop it down to 2250 lumens per sqft..
which you will either need more lights or veg with a HPS..

LH*


----------

